

Ask HN: What are tips on running a successful adwords campaign? - tim_nuwin


======
hvass
-Connect with your Google Analytics and focus on the entire journey - click to conversions.

-Download Avinash Kaushik's custom reports for Google Analytics to see the ROAS (return on ad spend) of your campaign. There is a great custom report called E2E Paid Search.

-Read the intro articles on PPCHero.com

-Make sure you understand broad, phrase, exact match. You need to know exactly when your ad will be showing.

-Make sure you use ad extensions to increase your CTR.

-Google cares about your Quality Score. Learn about it and obsess over it.

-Is your landing page aligned with your keyword/ad? Google cares.

-Is your landing page providing a good mobile experience? Lower your bids for mobile devices if it doesn't so you don't waste money.

-Read the AdWords certification guides - they are a bit long but will help you avoid silly mistakes.

-Always test. Test bids, copy, ad extensions, etc.

-Do you only want to target a specific geo? Always think who is seeing your ad. If you don't serve customers in a specific region, should they be seeing it.

-Have a list of negative keywords. If a visitor uses specific keywords from your negative keywords list, your ad will not show up. Think about the user's intent - if a user types a specific keyword, does your ad help him solve his problem?

-If you're using broad match, obsess over the exact keywords typed in. You will see that your ad might not be showing up for the right searches.

-Focus on your campaign structure and go as granular as possible. One keyword theme per ad group - don't lump variety of keywords in the same ad group.

-Learn about dynamic keyword insert--it will help you boost CTR.

-Obsess over outcome (see point #1) - every click costs you money. What is your Cost per conversion? Are you getting any ROI? What is working, what is not working?

~~~
tim_nuwin
This is an awesome write-up thanks!

What have you used adwords for and were you happy with the results once
everything was fine tuned?

------
rfergie
hvass has covered a list of general tips - here are some SAAS specific ones
that might be really useful for HN readers.

It is very important that you understand and measure your customer lifetime
value. Estimate this value too low and you won't be competitive in the auction
(this is a big deal if you have aggressive growth targets). Estimate too high
and you will lose money. And you won't even realise you are losing money until
6-8 months later when it becomes apparent you got the CLV wrong.

There will be high volume "I want to buy this now!" keywords which all of your
competition will be after like crazy. Winning in these auctions requires a
decent click through rate and a high click value. The good click through rate
is required because it will give you a good quality score which leads to a
lower cost per click; you will need this discount to be competitive unless
your CLV is way ahead of the competition (which realistically it won't be).
You need a high click value otherwise you can't afford to be at the top of the
auction.

You will generally find that there will be things you can say in ad texts that
will get you an excellent CTR. Things like "Free" or specifically mentioning
pain points for your audience might work well. Your business model must be
able to support these things otherwise you will get the click through rate but
not get the click value if you can't match the proposition in the advert with
your landing page. Figuring out and implementing these hooks requires a strong
link between product and marketing so it is textbook growth hacker territory.
It is really the only way to dominate the top of the auction with long term
profitability.

There will be many other search queries that do not signal the intent to
purchase right away. "How do I" or "What" queries often fall into this
category. Tracking the value of clicks on these queries is harder because the
actual value happens many visits/months in the future. For this reason PPC
managers at your competition may underbid on these keywords which gives you an
opportunity. The risk is, of course, that in your enthusiasm you will overbid
and end up losing money. So the keys to managing this kind of keyword well are
to improve tracking and to increase the value of a click on these keywords.
Both of these are facilitated by making the primary call to action on the
landing page for this type of query an email capture. Having an email address
gives you a way to link up an eventual purchase AND a way to increase CLV
because you can email market to the prospect.

AdWords for SAAS is a nerve-wracking games compared to e.g. AdWords for
ecommerce. In ecom the product is sold fairly quickly and since AdWords
payments can be made net 30 cashflow can always be positive. For SAAS this is
completely not the case - the acquisition cost for a new user won't be paid
back for many months and it is easy for businesses to end up in a hole. But in
a business environment driven by investors and the need for rapid growth being
too conservative in PPC has other undesirable consequences.

Quick sum up:

\- The mechanics of AdWords is fairly simple - match the users query to a
keyword. Show them the right ad text and landing page. Make sure you pay the
right amount for a click

\- Integrating AdWords into a business is harder and may require changes to
the business model (to support the kind of proposition that performs well in
search)

\- Work on conversion rate optimisation and on increasing the value of a
click; if you can do this better than the competition (which is hard - don't
assume they are stupid) then the AdWords part will be quite easy; you don't
need to stress about your CPA when you are at the top of the auction and you
know you are well below your ceiling. You do need to stress about your CPA
when you are in position 3 and increasing CPA by $20 will put you in position
1.

